# ford 2n hydraulic control fork



## loren j (Aug 25, 2021)

the original fork was lost . i bought a cast iron fork but now when i lower the lever .
the fork will pull the control valve completely out of the pump .
the lower end of the fork will just barely rub the bottom of the case right behind the control valve and continue
back till it pulls the valve out of the pump .
is the fork supposed to hit the ledge of the case to stop it from moving to far ?
are the cast iron and stamped steel forks interchangeable ?
i have tried to adjust the linkage and control spring still moves to far .
the return spring is not the original part but would that matter ?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Loren, welcome to the forum.

What fork are you talking about? See attached parts diagrams:









New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts


New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts


New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts


New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts


New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts


New Holland 2N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/42 - 12/47) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You may get some idea from this video.


----------



## loren j (Aug 25, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Loren, welcome to the forum.
> 
> What fork are you talking about? See attached parts diagrams:
> 
> ...


second diagram 05b01 fork assy #1 part 3 a part # for it is 9n504 but that number is not on the diagram


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Where did you get the fork you mentioned? Reason I ask is that this part for a 9N and 2N is no longer serviced (not available). The fork listed on the diagram is for an 8N only. Are you certain that you have the right fork? Is it possible that the fork is installed backwards?


----------



## loren j (Aug 25, 2021)

BigT said:


> Where did you get the fork you mentioned? Reason I ask is that this part for a 9N and 2N is no longer serviced (not available). The fork listed on the diagram is for an 8N only. Are you certain that you have the right fork? Is it possible that the fork is installed backwards?


I think the the 8n uses a single arm instead of a fork the fork i am using was used from a salvage yard. 
and i am not sure if it is correct it looks the same in pictures except it is forged metal instead of steel .
it is not in backwards.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are two different forks listed for a 2N. Don't know if the first one is relevant.









SPRING CONTROL FORK


Spring Control Fork




www.wengers.com







Ford 2N , 9N Hydraulic Lift Control Fork 9N504-9N504 9N524b



Here's a photo of the fork installed.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wonder if there is a longer control valve that won't be pulled out of the pump??


----------



## loren j (Aug 25, 2021)

harry16 said:


> I wonder if there is a longer control valve that won't be pulled out of the pump??


i got it woking my control fork was bent to the rear of the tractor probably a inch or more . 
this gave it to much travel and also allowed it to go past the ledge in the case that it rest on .
behind the control valve.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Excellent!!


----------

